# Bowfishing ....from a kayak?



## TeeyoDoubleDee (Feb 14, 2012)

Granted, you can't run lights and go at night, but has anyone tried it from a kayak?  I see carp, drum, gar all the time close to me while in my kayak.  I have a 45# Martin compound bow with reel.  It's fairly small pulley-to-pulley and can be shot while seated in my sit-on-top.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 15, 2012)

Ummmm, can you get someone to video it?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2012)

someone on here posted  a picture of a bow holder on his kayak,the other day.But I can't recall who,right now.


----------



## dtala (Feb 15, 2012)

who says ya can't take it at night????


----------



## Michael (Feb 15, 2012)

I started shooting out of a 15' canoe. The guy up front ran the Q-beam while the guy in the back did the paddling. Once a fish was spotted, the guy up front would hand the light to the guy in the back. Then after the fish was boated, you simply turned around and now the guy who was in the front is at the back doing the paddling...

The exciting part of the night was after putting just 10-15 carp in the boat that already held 2 shooters, a battery for the Q-beam and of course a cooler of beverages, that was about the time we'd take on water and "sink or swim"


----------



## TeeyoDoubleDee (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, I guess the answer is "Yes."


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is NavyDave's bow holder in the kayak that you may have seen.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=674459


----------



## trad bow (Feb 16, 2012)

I do on occasion and sometimes at night. I use my old coon hunting head light setup for nite lights. I bought a Coosa last year which makes standing and poling around easier.


----------



## castandblast (Feb 16, 2012)

Y'all are crazy! A 1754 fanboat is almost to small for me.


----------



## Michael (Feb 16, 2012)

The ponds we shot had almost as many gators as carp, but it was the leaches that worried me the most about falling in


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 22, 2012)

we have shot out of our canoes regularly and plan on shooting from our yaks. be more of a spot and stalk type hunt though but it will be a blast !


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info! 

I have never stood up in my kayak - too old and shaky for that. Mine's fairly stable,because it's sort of a tri-hull.I just never felt the need to stand up in it.

 I fish in a river that is fairly clear,and I see huge carp there every time I go.

What about a crossbow or a speargun? Would a nearly horizontal shot be effective?


----------



## copperheadmike (Mar 23, 2012)

I shoot from my canoe, sometimes standing, others sitting. The horizontal shots can be tricky but you can get awfully close. Havent tried at night yet but don't know why it wouldnt work with a good headlamp.


----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 4, 2012)

I used mine to get up Pumpkinvine Creek in Emerson to places you couldn't get to with a boat or by foot if you didn't wanna get bit by a copperhead.  If you find a deep hole anywhere on Pumpkinvine chances are there will be plenty of gar, carp, and drum to shoot at all summer long.  I only went during the day too. I'll add the photos later.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 4, 2012)

PartyFowl20 said:


> I used mine to get up Pumpkinvine Creek in Emerson to places you couldn't get to with a boat or by foot if you didn't wanna get bit by a copperhead.  If you find a deep hole anywhere on Pumpkinvine chances are *there will be plenty of gar, carp, and drum to shoot at all summer long.*  I only went during the day too. I'll add the photos later.


Not if your like some of these guys on here cause they do not shoot at rather shoot through them


----------

